# Eingelegter Bratfisch - Gräten mitessen?



## zanderandi (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo.

Ich möchte gern selbst mal eingelegten Bratfisch aus Rotaugen etc. machen.
Bisher hab ich nur den Brathering im Glas aus dem Supermarkt gegessen. Da macht man einfach die Wirbelsäule raus und die feinen Gräten kann man - wie beim Bismarckhering auch- mitessen.

Nun zur Frage: Werden die Gräten denn bei selbst eingelegten Rotaugen, Giebeln, Brassen etc. auch so weich das man sie problemlos mitessen kann?
Und bis zu welcher Fischgröße funktioniert das denn?

Mfg


----------



## 42er barsch (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eingelegter Bratfisch - Gräten mitessen?*

hallo zanderandi,
nach einer einlegezeit von 3 -5 tagen ( kommt auf die grösse der fische an ) sind die feinen  muskelgräten so weich das sie beim essen nicht mehr stören.
die rippengräten und die wirbelsäule werden auch weich und man könnte diese rein theoretisch auch mitessen, ich persönlich mache diese aber immer raus.
gruss matthias


----------



## The fishwhisperer (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Eingelegter Bratfisch - Gräten mitessen?*

Hallo,

ich nehme das Rezept und bin sehr zufrieden und schmeckt sehr lecker. Zur Größe kann ich Dir nur sagen ich habe schon Fische genommen von 35 cm, da mußt du sie noch etwas länger im Sud lassen.

*Sauer eingelegter Bratfisch*​

​​​(benötigtes Kochgeschirr: Pfanne, Topf, Gefäß zum Einlegen, z.B. Auflaufform oder Bräter)
Weißfische, Heringe, Hornhecht, aber auch kleine Karpfen sind hervorragend für dieses
Rezept geeignet, da sich die Gräten im Sud auflösen.
Für den Sud:
500 ml milder Essig (Rotweinessig, Weißweinessig, Fruchtessig, auch ein Mix ist gut)
250 ml Wasser
1 Karotte
ein Stück Sellerieknolle
1 Petersilienwurzel
50 g Meerrettichstange
1 Zwiebel
1 EL Wacholderbeeren
1 EL Senfkörner
2 Lorbeerblätter
ca. 10 Pfefferkörner
evtl. 1 Knoblauchzehe
150 g Zucker
1 TL Salz
Für die Fische:
Mehl, Öl, Salz, Pfeffer
Fische filetieren, häuten oder nur vorher schuppen, wenn man die Haut mit essen will.
Heringe am besten schuppen und ganz lassen, Hornhecht in Stücke schneiden.
Fisch(filets) beidseitig, bzw. innen und außen mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen, in Mehl wenden
und im heißen Öl goldgelb rausbraten. Fische in das Einlegegefäß legen. In der benutzten
Pfanne die in halbe Ringe geschnittene Zwiebel mit einem Teil des Zuckers anschwitzen,
den Zucker leicht karamellisieren lassen. In einem Topf den Sud aus Essig, Wasser, dem
geputzten und klein geschnittenen Gemüse, dem restlichen Zucker, den Gewürzen und
einem TL Salz aufkochen. Die Zwiebel und Zucker aus der Pfanne zufügen und das Ganze
10 min. kochen. Den heißen Sud über die Fische geben. Die Fische müssen vollständig
bedeckt sein, evtl. mehr Sud zubereiten.
Am besten in einer kühlen Kammer oder Keller die Fische ziehen lassen. Nach 2 bis 3
Tagen sind die Fische durchgezogen und die Gräten aufgelöst. Eine Lagerung von 8 Tagen
an kühlem Ort ist kein Problem, länger habe ich noch nicht versucht, dann war immer alles
aufgegessen.​

Als Beilage sind Bratkartoffeln sehr empfehlenswert.​ 





​​​​


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eingelegter Bratfisch - Gräten mitessen?*

Das Rezept ist super...

Ich lasse die kleinen Gräten auch immer drin. Die großen müssen raus...die kann zwar essen, sind aber alles andere als appetitlich (schreibt man das so  ).


----------



## The fishwhisperer (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eingelegter Bratfisch - Gräten mitessen?*



SchindHsd schrieb:


> Das Rezept ist super...
> 
> Ich lasse die kleinen Gräten auch immer drin. Die großen müssen raus...die kann zwar essen, sind aber alles andere als appetitlich (schreibt man das so  ).


 

Stimmt das Rezept ist super und der Fisch schmeckt richtig lecker #6#6#6


----------



## zanderandi (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Eingelegter Bratfisch - Gräten mitessen?*

Ich danke Euch. 
Das klingt echt lecker und wird nächste Woche gleich mal mit den bei uns zahlreich vorkommenden Giebeln ausprobiert.
Wenn da erstmal was schief geht ist das nicht so wild.

Nimmst Du den 5% oder 10% Essig und ist das nicht etwas sauer bei so viel Essig auf relativ wenig Wasser?

Müssen es unbedingt Filets sein?

Mfg


----------



## Aufnkutter (16. März 2011)

*AW: Eingelegter Bratfisch - Gräten mitessen?*

Ich lasse die Gräten sofern sie nicht allzu Sind auch immer drin und esse sie mit. Doch wenn ich mir Essen nach Hause liefern lasse, bestehe ich darauf das der Fisch dann Gräten frei ist. http://www.lieferheld.de/berlin/


----------



## Sterni01 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Eingelegter Bratfisch - Gräten mitessen?*

Filet würde ich nicht sauer einlegen, weil: Es zerfällt dir zu viel !
Ob 5 oder 10 % ist Wurscht, da du es ja so wie so abschmecken mußt !


----------

